# And the WINNERS ARE!!!!!!



## bmudd14474 (Dec 31, 2012)

We had a tie with the judges vote. 

Congrats to ArtisanBeard Peoples Choice with his entry of Smokey Jowl and Chipotle Mac and Cheese - Homegrown Hickory-Smoked Pork Jowl Bacon, Homemade Pecan-Smoked Chipotles, Oak-Smoked Trio of Cheese (Sharp Cheddar, Colby, Monterey Jack), Rosemary Breadcrumb Crumble

View media item 185693
and Jarjarchef  Viewers Choice(judges broke tie break) with  Macaroni & Six Smoked Cheese Croquette

Stuffed with a Beef Brisket Burnt End

Paired with:

Oak Smoked St.Louis Spare Ribs

and a Turbinado Sugar Rub
View media item 185701
Congrats to all that entered. I will contact the winners for their prizes.



Also  I want to give a big thanks to A-Maze-N Products for Sponsoring this event. 
http://www.amazenproducts.com/

View media item 189331
Todd was kind enough to offer a Smoker Package and a ET-732 for the second prize.


Keep your eyes out for the next one. Sorry for the delay in getting the results. With the holiday and one of the judges losing his internet connection it took a bit longer.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!

Awesome looking stuff!

You know we want recipes now!!!


----------



## artisanbeard (Dec 31, 2012)

AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Todd, Brian, and everyone who voted. Unfortunately, I don't use a recipe and therefore don't have exact measurements, but I can post the steps I took and you can use your best judgment on the quantities.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulations, guys!!!!!

I missed this one, but I'll be ready for the next! :biggrin:



~Martin


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulations to you both. It is well deserved...


----------



## smoothsmoker (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulations, both looked great!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 31, 2012)

Great job!!!!!!!   I love these contests cant wait till next one   Thanks


----------



## artisanbeard (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. HERE is a link to my preparation of the Jowl/Chipotle Mac and Cheese. Enjoy.

-Kyle


----------



## wes w (Dec 31, 2012)

Finally found the thread.   Looks awesome!  Congrats to all

Will be looking to catch the next one.  Looks like a lot of fun

Wes


----------



## big game cook (Dec 31, 2012)

congrats fellas. great dishes. never knew mac-n-cheese could be so good. very creative entries. these are a blast. mine was the salmon casserole one. every one who enters these are winners. since we get to enjoy them. look forward to the next one. great job winners.


----------



## californiadan (Jan 1, 2013)

Well deserved win! Newbie here, hope to compete in the next throw down! Congrats Happy New Year all !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations to the both of you!!! I'm looking forward to seeing all the recipes from the participants!


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats to ArtisanBeard!!!

Great job everyone who entered. Gary would be very happy with all of those dishes in from of him at a meal.

I will post recipes, pictures and methods later today after work....

Thank you..


----------



## boykjo (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm glad I didn't enter this one... I would have got my arss handed to me with those entries....... Congrats to the winners


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!  Great job by all who entered.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations guys!  I knew as soon as I saw those entries that I didn't stand a chance.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2013)

Great job men...   I think the competition skill level has just been raised a notch or two..... Great recipes.....  Dave


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats to both of you!! Great looking dishes.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 1, 2013)

Great Job All!

Now, how do I tell my wife that I want her make someone else's Mac & Cheese?

Maybe I'll just leave the recipe laying around........

CONGRATS!

Todd


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 1, 2013)

Todd,  I would do it at a good distance from her. Maybe over the phone from the backyard. Lol


----------



## smoking b (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats to the winners & to all who entered - great looking dishes!


TJohnson said:


> Great Job All!
> 
> Now, how do I tell my wife that I want her make someone else's Mac & Cheese?
> 
> ...


Oh boy! You are in dangerous territory Todd  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Maybe you could let her know you "have" to do a series of reviews for the forum... Good luck & keep us updated as to your health & safety  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Happy New Year!


----------



## xutfuzzy (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats!  Mine was the Buffalo Wing and Blue Cheese entry, which can now be found here.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 1, 2013)

As promised here is the thread for mine.......
[h1]Macaroni & Six Smoked Cheese Croquette Stuffed with a Beef Brisket Burnt End[/h1]
Thank You,

Jeramy


----------



## ellymae (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats-both are good looking!


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 2, 2013)

Congratulations to everyone! They all looked great!

Todd, it's always a good to try new things...maybe she would agree.


----------



## sound1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!! The tie just shows how high the bar was raised in this one. Hats off to all who entered.


----------



## bubbonehead (Jan 2, 2013)

He's a link to mine. This was my first throwdown and I enjoyed it. I may have to do it again.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133246/my-throwdown-spicy-mac-n-cheese#post_907839


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 3, 2013)

I found this on Yahoo! this morning.

Aspen Mac & Cheese Festival

I say we all take them over next year and Throwdown on them!!!!!!


----------



## wes w (Jan 4, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Great Job All!
> 
> Now, how do I tell my wife that I want her make someone else's Mac & Cheese?
> 
> ...


My wife has never ran me out of the kitchen yet.  Well, unless I'm just making an ungodly mess.   Fix it and let her sample it for herself.  

My wifes a pretty good sport.   She at least samples everything I smoke.  She likes most of it.  

Wes


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 7, 2013)

Look what came in the mail today!!!!! Thank you Todd for your continued support of SMF and the Throwdowns. Now just need to figure out what to smoke first with it...... I am thinking cheese with the girls this weekend..













DSCN2156.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Jan 7, 2013


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 7, 2013)

Isn't it a great feeling opening up your prize. I won the same package feb 2012 throwdown. Your gonna love it. If you do some cheese, throw in some hard boiled eggs. They make great egg salad. I just chop them and add a little mayo, nothing else needed. Best egg salad ever. Congrats on your win and your great prize.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 7, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Look what came in the mail today!!!!! Thank you Todd for your continued support of SMF and the Throwdowns. Now just need to figure out what to smoke first with it...... I am thinking cheese with the girls this weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool!!!
I know you've been wanting one for a while.


~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Jan 7, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Look what came in the mail today!!!!! Thank you Todd for your continued support of SMF and the Throwdowns. Now just need to figure out what to smoke first with it...... I am thinking cheese with the girls this weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Cheese would be a fine way to break it in


----------



## artisanbeard (Jan 9, 2013)

I received my prize today from A-Maze-N Products...thanks Todd! The Maverick will come in handy!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 10, 2013)

Great job guys, I thought my balls were creative, you guys rock! Can't wait to try!


----------

